# PIG DOWN….PIG DOWN….The PIG has CRASHED…NO SURVIVORS!!!.....



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh man.. I liked that Pig... :rip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

A trip down memory lane


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

We could try meeting at The Craby Pig on the river... :wink:
Address is:
Canal Place
14 Howard St.
Cumberland, MD 21502 
Phone: (301) 724 - 7472 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> We could try meeting at The Craby Pig on the river... :wink:
> Address is:
> Canal Place
> 14 Howard St.
> ...


Looks interesting http://www.thecrabbypig.com/ but I got to wonder if a restaurant that publishes a "slide show" of their food might be a bit too "fancy" for some of us. 

From their web page
!!!!WE ARE OPEN!!!! 
WHEN PIGS FLY CLOSED NOT US
!STOP IN FOR A GREAT MEAL!
The Crabby Pig. We're just a few steps from the train station, overlooking the re-watered C&O canal. Offering a wide selection of seafood, BBQ, and great Steaks in a cozy, inviting atmosphere. Enjoy your favorite ice cold beer, wine and mixed drinks with your meal. The nearest full service restaurant to the Canal, we are the only fresh seafood restaurant in Allegany County, also serving handmade BBQ pork sandwiches & Baby back ribs, both slowly smoked with hickory wood chips. Stop by and enjoy the best crab cakes, homemade soups and hand cut Black Angus steaks anywhere!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Looks interesting http://www.thecrabbypig.com/ but I got to wonder if a restaurant that publishes a "slide show" of their food might be a bit too "fancy" for some of us.


Oh, common Lee, don't let a little crabby pig skeer ya off. I'm sure they'd be fine with our little, somewhat boisterous group of fieldies....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Oh, common Lee, don't let a little crabby pig skeer ya off. I'm sure they'd be fine with our little, somewhat boisterous group of fieldies....:wink:


Well, when it comes to pigs, this is all I got to say:









BTW: Are you making plans to come to DCWC for the Extravaganza?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

so what ya got in mind for Friday evenings LUCKY :dontknow::wink::tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Well I can't say it wasn't expected, or that I'll cry over the loss...Other than hanging out with the group, there was little to look forward to...

The first time was fine, the last 2...not so much...probably just order a pizza this year...gives me more time to :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Well I can't say it wasn't expected, or that I'll cry over the loss...Other than hanging out with the group, there was little to look forward to...
> 
> The first time was fine, the last 2...not so much...probably just order a pizza this year...gives me more time to :darkbeer:


Won't be any pizza either, but there shall be plenty of :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Must say I agree with Sarge.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> BTW: Are you making plans to come to DCWC for the Extravaganza?


Yes, I'm seriously thinking about it. Gotta see how my travels for work pan out before I commit solidly. But it does sound like it's a lot of fun.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> so what ya got in mind for Friday evenings LUCKY :dontknow::wink::tongue:


*WELLLLLLLLllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll........What do you have in mind???????????????*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*other places*

What other places are there to eat and :darkbeer: around there? Have never been there so not much help in that department.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WELLLLLLLLllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll........What do you have in mind???????????????*
> 
> .


I was thinking something a little more festive, but obviously these guys are a little slow on the uptake. We might have to spell it out for them.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> I was thinking something a little more festive, but obviously these guys are a little slow on the uptake. We might have to spell it out for them.


*OKAYYYYYYY...........Here is the first letter..........*
*
""W""​*
.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

got lucky said:


> *okayyyyyyy...........here is the first letter..........*
> *
> ""w""​*
> .


second letter
E​


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

T​












errmmmm.. No, better try






















D​


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> T​
> 
> 
> errmmmm.. No, better try
> ...



*All Right..All Right...we'll tone it down a bit before some one has a heart attack....I think you are on the right track Sticky....want to buy a vowel????...Heheheeeee*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

"I" don't really see what your trying to say. :dontknow:


I kinda liked the idea of the wet T-Shirt, Boxer, Thong idea. Daddy could use the money!!!!!ukey:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> "I" don't really see what your trying to say. :dontknow:
> 
> 
> I kinda liked the idea of the wet T-Shirt, Boxer, Thong idea. Daddy could use the money!!!!!ukey:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*
WELLLllllllllll....I guess there could be more than one way to "earn your crispies" on the Hill this year...*

.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> What other places are there to eat and :darkbeer: around there? Have never been there so not much help in that department.


Eating I'm not too sure about, but most of the drinking is done right there on the Hill...

Along with some midnight 70M FITA shooting...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Alright for those who haven't caught on yet, Jen, and I are getting married on the HILL Friday evening, with the reception immediately following over at the Holiday INN. So there is no need for flying pigs or pizza for most of our friends on Friday. At least you better not eat pigs or Pizza seeing as we're paying almost 30.00 per person for the meal lol. There will also be plenty of bubbly drinks to go around. 

Invitations should be getting sent out here soon!!!!


----------

